
Peter Thiel's Dinners Are the Hottest Ticket in LA - tribune
https://www.vanityfair.com/news/2019/10/peter-thiel-dinners-are-the-hottest-ticket-in-la-whats-his-endgame
======
mips_avatar
I feel like Thiel has better things to think about than Trump 24/7\. I think
the most contrarian thing you could do right now is not getting drawn into the
Trump media cycle.

